# CDT Audio ES-62 Braxial Set



## pjhabit (Aug 12, 2008)

CDT Audio ES 62 Braxial Set 6 5" ES 6 Mids DRT 26 A Tweeters No Crossover | eBay 

These aren't doing any good sitting in my closet... Make me an offer, guys.


----------



## pjhabit (Aug 12, 2008)

As an impartial 3rd party, what would you suggest is a fair asking price for these?


----------



## milburyl (Feb 23, 2014)

$200 is a fair price if they include xovers. $150 without xovers. And $150 shipped is a smoking good deal. IMO. I bought my set for a wicked steal of a deal and that is how I am basing my price estimate. That and the fact that I just bought a brand new set of ES -03's for $114 CDN shipped to my door. Have seen other CDT'S ES sell for $100-$150 on here, and some for more.

I run CDT ES 3 way components and JL amps, 13W7 sub, and Alpine head unit, my tastes are very similar to yours. I only run the CDT's because I can't afford Dynaudio. Lol.


----------



## milburyl (Feb 23, 2014)

Just wanted to add that the DRT 26 tweeters are not that great of a tweeter. I have an old set of middle of the pack Rockford tweeters that put the CDT'S to shame, which is a shame because the MSRP of the DRT 26 is 4 times the MSRP of the Rockfords, and the Rockfords perform twice as good. According to my math, that makes the Rockfords 8 times better.


----------



## expedition (Aug 1, 2013)

I'll pay you $150 shipped if you don't sell on eBay. PM me.


----------

